# Sticky  Message to NEW B14 members...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!! Try to post your threads in the appropriate forums. I am not posting this to sound like a prick, but Wes and I (Gimp) are moving a ton of new threads lately. 

Just because you own a B14 Nissan (sentra or 200sx) doesn't mean that EVERY thread has to go into the B14 Chassis forum.

There are specific forums for your questions or comments...

If it is a question about your suspension.....put it in the suspension forum.

If it has nothing to do SPECIFICALLY with your car and you are just complaining about it (we all complain about our cars from time to time) put it in the OFF-TOPIC forum.

If you are looking for a part or selling something.....put it in the classifieds section.

If you are unsure what section it goes in that's fine.....just remember and follow the forwarded link to the new section and remember for next time. 

Oh yeah, and you'll see a LOT of people say this, but SEARCH!!








I almost bet any question has been posted here once or twice. And try searching with several different varieties of your question.

We want you to enjoy this place as much as the next, but from time to time this place can be VERY cluttered.

Gimp (Tim)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

and for the love of god only post your question once. dont ask a suspension question about your b14 in this section and the suspension forum and so on.


----------



## STillmatic (May 22, 2003)

fo sho'


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

answers come alot faster 
when you 
search


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*All B14 Members Read!!!*

Lately there has been a ton of NEW members in and out of the forums. While it is easy for everyone to say "SEARCH", that isn't always the best option.

You've got to remember, YOU were once a new member, too. No matter WHO you are, and how much knowledge you carry along with you. 

Don't just jump down these people's throats and yell at them, "SEARCH"! Try putting it a little easier. We are trying to make this forum user friendly(I hope). If we keep sounding like asses to these people(and believe me...we are at times) they aren't going to come back. Just remember, we all have to start somewhere.

Be a little friendlier and try to direct the person in the right direction instead of saying the allmighty SEARCH!!

Tim
"The Gimp"


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just another note.....we close threads to save bandwidth....not to be assholes!! Threads are generally closed because it has been said, asked, or answered before and you just need to search. If we really wanted to be pricks about things we would say:
"Your a F__kin' moron....don't post that"....but we DON'T!

We understand from time to time there are some questions that AREN'T searchable. But please....try searching. Don't get offended if we close your thread....although there are some of you who will.

We want to keep as many Nissan fans/enthusiasts here as possible. Just try to keep it less cluttered.


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

*ok*

ok boss


----------

